# 2 year old repeating himself over and OVER....



## Sophie1205

Ok this is driving me INSANE!!
EVERYTHING Leo says he repeats it several times. Even if I answer him he continues to say it over and over. Its driving me MAD!!!! For example, about 30 seconds ago when I switched the laptop on he saw a picture of himself on the desktop and he goes "It's Leo!" .... So I said "yeah well done" ....and a further SEVEN times he said "Its Leo. Its Leo Mummy. Its Leo ettccc...." OMG its doing my head in. No matter if I answer him everytime or ignore him he still repeats himself over and over. Pleaseee help. Why is he doing this? Anyone got a toddler the same, and how can I just get him to stop it. This sounds like Im being petty but he does this all day everyday :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## sabby52

Dec used to be like that and I found the easiest way to deal with it was, repeat what he is saying, that way he knows you understand him and know what he is saying :)


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah I do that a lot too, like say if he says "Look Mummy a train." I will say "ohhh yeah itsa train" so Ive acknowledged what hes said ...but he will still repeat it over and over! xx


----------



## isil

lol my son used to/still does do this sometimes! Just one of those things lol


----------



## isil

just thought, I sometimes ask him back as a question. Like he'll be saying 'it's Leo' again and again and you say 'Is it you Leo?' and he might stop!


----------



## Sophie1205

Yeah my neighbour said that, just ask him a question he says something different instead of repeating the same thing lol xx


----------



## isil

my son does it less now so hopefully he'll grow out of it a bit soon!


----------



## Sophie1205

I bloody hope so :lol: x


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Ruby does this! 

Usually it's 'hello mummy, hello mummy, hello mummy' or just plain 'mummy, mummy, mummy, mummy'


----------



## Sophie1205

yeah mummy mummy mummy I get all day everyday but I end up saying "what?" every single time out of habit lol xx


----------



## RedString

Mum2b_Claire said:


> Ruby does this!
> 
> Usually it's 'hello mummy, hello mummy, hello mummy' or just plain 'mummy, mummy, mummy, mummy'

I still do this to my mum, :haha:
its like an on going joke between us.


----------



## lamara bell

this can actually be a case of autism my son does it to we have appointments for the doctor u also need to look out for other signs of this its not just repeating himself its shaking with excitment and alot of screaming my cousin has it and i have been told to go and get my son u should read up on it online and see if u can notice any other symptoms it could just be his age but its best to have it checked


----------



## Seity

It's normal, but insanely annoying. :haha: It's just one of their ways of practicing their speech skills.


----------



## Broodypants

Very normal! Erin does this too, she'll sometimes continues repeating things days later too! All part of their development and it will get better as their speech advances!


----------



## Floralaura

Also happens in our house too..I last week counted 15 ''Me going to play'''s in a row lol.


----------



## HellBunny

Seems pretty normal and common to me! I wouldn't worry about autism personally ^


----------



## JASMAK

LOL....yes...I remember that. Had forgotten...wonder if K will.


----------



## polaris

Yes Thomas does this too. The thing that works best is repeating back exactly what he has just said rather that just answering the question or saying oh really or similar. Otherwise he will keep saying it for ever, I think he feels like I'm trying to fob him off - sometimes he's right if I haven't understood what he's trying to say!


----------



## sparkle_1979

Ruby does this though thank god it not as bad now. We were at the park the other day and it took me ages to get her away. She went to a frined as said "ruby got to go home now"

She said that all the way home ( it's a 30 min drive ) :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Sophie1205

I started this thread over a year ago, and I can thankfully say he grew out of this! haha


----------



## RHR

My dd1 has just started doing this. Literally in the last month when we moved house. It's also doing my head in, hearing the same thing over and over again. It's usually the question "what's that noise?" and it's either an ambulance, the alarm thingy to bring the barriers down on the train tracks, the train, cars, motor bikes, lawn mowers, the washing machine etc. 

We do acknowledge her and if we hear certain things before she does we ask her the question, and get her to answer us what it is. 

Can't wait for her to (hopefully) grow out of it.


----------



## rjm09

Seems like a spam poster bringing up an old thread. Only 1 post....i've seen this happen on other forums.

Luckily your son has grown out of this.i notice your ticker, and seems like 2 1/2 is about that time where they repeat things. 

I started a thread a bit ago about my son doing this...it really is annoying!! Not only does he repeat things so many times, he constantly gives play by plays of everything we do! mommy goin potty, mommy combin hair, everything!!! ugh!

I tell him yes, and if he continues,just say alright already, don't need a play by play, or you said that already! The question thing just gives him something else to repeat! lol!

Just biding my time til this phase passes!!! Along with the "what's this" phase,lol!


----------



## tashyluv

My daughter still does it. "mummy whats that" (20times) I tell her what it is then I ask her what it is and she knows, I think they just want to talk and have a conversation

My daughter is the biggest storyteller ever, she does the hand gestures and everything! We went to the park at the weekend and fed the ducks, played in the park and had a walk. She told everyone that her big sister caught a shark on a rod in the deep blue sea and we were looking for witches in the woods.......What! lol

I know how annoying it is but I just think its a practice makes perfect thing and although there repeating there still learning. in a way, its a good thing.

Now were on the "but why" stage. Thats like a 30 minute conversation haha!


----------

